# Bianchi experts, I need your help please...



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi,

I got a great deal on an old Bianchi frameset. 

It is the correct size (57cm) and it is not damaged. I know the color is wrong, I was told by the previous owner he had it resprayed at some point. He was the second owner and told me he did not remember what model this is but he acquired the bike back in the 80's at some point. 

Would somebody please tell me what I have? Did I luck out and get an Italian made Bianchi or is this from the time they were made in Japan? My plans are to restore this back to a semi-period correct bike. I would appreciate any comments. Here are some pictures I took this afternoon:













































































































Thank you for any help!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My money says it's an Italian Bianchi made sometime before the mid 80's. I had an '86 Limited (Italian made) and yours is definitely older than that. Mine had the cable routing under the BB and yours is.. well, you know. Also, mine didn't have the design at the seat cluster lug. 

Nice bike! My only concern would be the rust. What's outside is easily repaired, but if it's also present _inside_ the tubing, that's a problem. IMO, you should disassemble the BB and check out the innards. That's where rust is most prevalent, if any exists.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

PJ352,

Thank you for the reply. I am really excited about the frameset especially if it is indeed Italian. I plan to start taking it apart this weekend and I'll see what it looks like inside as you describe. I did not take a picture of it, but the bottom edge of the top tube has a little surface rust however, there is no bubbling of the paint. This is a good sign.

One thing puzzles me  The frameset has only one set of mounts for a water bottle cage. I thought it was pretty much standard to have two - this one only has one.

Thanks for the reply and if anyone else has any info regarding the serial number or more specifically what 'model' it might be, it would be most appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

i'm of the opinion that your Bianchi is most likely a japanese built limited from approx 1982/83. the dual bottle bosses didn't appear until sometime around 84 or maybe even later. it's a very nice riding bike and definately worth putting some effort into, if not a lot of money, as resale value probably wouldn't justify an expensive restoration.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

caterham said:


> i'm of the opinion that your Bianchi is most likely a japanese built limited from approx 1982/83. the dual bottle bosses didn't appear until sometime around 84 or maybe even later. it's a very nice riding bike and definately worth putting some effort into, if not a lot of money, as resale value probably wouldn't justify an expensive restoration.


Not disagreeing, but if my '85/86 Limited was built in Italy wouldn't it follow that earlier ones were the same? Didn't they farm out to Japan after that - in the late '80's?


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

the earliest limiteds from about late 81/ 82 were built in japan using ishiwata tubesets (022?)
for the bianchi 100 yr centennial in 1985, the limited was also made available in a special edition reparto course italian version using a columbus/bianchi tretubi tubeset.i'm assuming that you own one of these bikes.
afaik, for 86 the limited's production reverted to japan with a tange tubing 600SIS and a unicrown fork


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

caterham said:


> the earliest limiteds from about late 81/ 82 were built in japan using ishiwata tubesets (022?)
> for the bianchi 100 yr centennial in 1985, the limited was also made available in a special edition reparto course italian version using a columbus/bianchi tretubi tubeset.i'm assuming that you own one of these bikes.
> afaik, for 86 the limited's production reverted to japan with a tange tubing 600SIS and a unicrown fork


Thanks for the clarification. I no longer own the Limited (salted roads and a dose of negligence = rust in and out) but I recall a (celeste?) Columbus decal and it definitely had an investment cast fork crown (flat top). It was black with Shimano's 600 group. I don't recall any special edition references, though. I believe it was also available in Celeste, but with a Campy group? Nice bikes. Classic Italian geo.


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

PJ352 said:


> but I recall a (celeste?) Columbus decal and it definitely had an investment cast fork crown (flat top). It was black with Shimano's 600 group. I don't recall any special edition references, though. I believe it was also available in Celeste, but with a Campy group? Nice bikes. Classic Italian geo.


Black - wow, that must have been a nice bike. Hmmm.... :idea: 

Thanks to all for helping me figure this out.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

alaris said:


> Black - wow, that must have been a nice bike. Hmmm.... :idea:
> 
> Thanks to all for helping me figure this out.


Are you pondering repainting yours black?


----------



## alaris (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, the purple has to go. Besides there is some surface rust that needs to be dealt with.

Black is interesting. It would certainly make this a unique ride. The great majority are Celeste and black with some gold decals would be killer.

However, to pull it off the frame would need to be prepped perfect because black will show any defect. Celeste though, being "the official colour" makes painting a Bianchi any other colour almost like sacrilege. Decisions, decisions... :mad2:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

alaris said:


> Well, the purple has to go. Besides there is some surface rust that needs to be dealt with.
> 
> Black is interesting. It would certainly make this a unique ride. The great majority are Celeste and black with some gold decals would be killer.
> 
> However, to pull it off the frame would need to be prepped perfect because black will show any defect. Celeste though, being "the official colour" makes painting a Bianchi any other colour almost like sacrilege. Decisions, decisions... :mad2:


I agree on all points, but I'm not sure I think black is a poor choice for a repaint. I actually think it may hide some imperfections better than some lighter shades. 

IMO, Celeste/ Black w/ gold decals, Black w /red decals or just Celeste w/ blue decals, of course are all great choices, and there are many others. I like Mondonico Pearl Orange, but that would be sacrilige!


----------

